# Lighting Questions



## peacock (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi All,  I was visiting a Hydroponic shop and the the attendant suggested that I go with 2 X 600 watt conversion units in a 4 X 8 feet enclosure.  the intensity would be 180000 lumens.  The down side is that there are no HM lights out yet for the 600 watt ballast.  that would be two - 600 watt bulbs per 15 amp breaker. Can I grow with a  double T5's and then move them to a the HPS lighting.
I also have a 400 watt MH unit and another space of 4 X 4. 
The attendant also suggested going with 4 X 400 watt units (the one I have a getting 3 more conversion units.) at 200000 lumens.  He also mentioned that there are countries that only use 600 watt units.  As I noticed the 600 conversion unit uses slightly less energy then the 400.  The 1000 conversion unit did not come into conversation because of the price.
Please direct me to articles that have already been written and or your suggestions.
Also, I have a number of new HID - GE - Lucalox - 150 watts HPS.  I do not have a ballast. Seems it would not be worth my time with the cost of the ballast.  I may just post them on Kijiiji, craiglist locally and see what happens.

I will be buying lumatek ballasts.  The ballasts will use both MH and HPS.  It has been mentioned to me that there is no MH for the 600 watt ballasts.   I feel with the lower wattage ballast, I will have more flexibility.  I've wanted to do this for a long time.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 5, 2008)

you will need to figure out how much you gonna spend on the light bills..
which choice will fit your needs of growing sections, like start with seeding, 
other room is veg.. and you will need think of dark area for bloom... have you figure that out yet..

also you will need to figure what kind mediums you want to use  if you are newbie and first time grower
I would suggest soils..  from there you can learn and it's very easy to do..maybe learn how to clone later.?


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 5, 2008)

peacock said:
			
		

> Hi All,  I was visiting a Hydroponic shop and the the attendant suggested that I go with 2 X 600 watt conversion units in a 4 X 8 feet enclosure.  the intensity would be 180000 lumens.  The down side is that there are no HM lights out yet for the 600 watt ballast.  that would be two - 600 watt bulbs per 15 amp breaker. Can I grow with a  double T5's and then move them to a the HPS lighting.
> I also have a 400 watt MH unit and another space of 4 X 4.
> The attendant also suggested going with 4 X 400 watt units (the one I have a getting 3 more conversion units.) at 200000 lumens.  He also mentioned that there are countries that only use 600 watt units.  As I noticed the 600 conversion unit uses slightly less energy then the 400.  The 1000 conversion unit did not come into conversation because of the price.
> Please direct me to articles that have already been written and or your suggestions.
> Also, I have a number of new HID - GE - Lucalox - 150 watts HPS.  I do not have a ballast. Seems it would not be worth my time with the cost of the ballast.  I may just post them on Kijiiji, craiglist locally and see what happens.


when you say conversion units what do you mean rebuilt ballasts or a
 switchable ballst runs both lights just curious


----------



## andy52 (Nov 5, 2008)

i would not do that.buy you some lumatek ballasts and go with a higher wattage than you think ya need.i wish i had of bought 100 watters in a cool tube.even with my small area i could have used a 1000.instaed i bought 2 400's.i will be buying 100 watters for any size area i have in the future.i had rather have over kill than not enough.if i need to i could hang a 400 vertically for penetration of the lower branches.jmo


----------



## ms4ms (Nov 6, 2008)

what is the price comparison of 1 1000w vs. 2--600w lites. That is some major sunshine you are using. I didn't read the height of the room, 4x8 x?. I am using a switchable 400 in a room that is a little under 3x3x4 feet. How many plants do you anticipate growing??

a switchable ballast allows you to run a  metal halide bulb and hps.:hubba:


----------



## peacock (Nov 6, 2008)

ms4ms said:
			
		

> what is the price comparison of 1 1000w vs. 2--600w lites. That is some major sunshine you are using. I didn't read the height of the room, 4x8 x?. I am using a switchable 400 in a room that is a little under 3x3x4 feet. How many plants do you anticipate growing??
> 
> a switchable ballast allows you to run a  metal halide bulb and hps.:hubba:



The room is 8 x 16 and one half is 
8 x 8 x 6 feet and the other side is 8 x 8 x  7 feet high.
Do you think I should buy two - 400 switchable or two - 600 switchable.
The difference to me is the 600 watt need to be higher than the 400 watt.
The clone MH should I buy a 400 or a 600.  The problem what is heard with 600 watt is there is no MH light only HPS.
The clone area is a 70 gallon aquarium which has a double T5 - 28 watt light.

ideas


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 6, 2008)

peacock said:
			
		

> The room is 8 x 16 and one half is
> 8 x 8 x 6 feet and the other side is 8 x 8 x  7 feet high.
> Do you think I should buy two - 400 switchable or two - 600 switchable.
> The difference to me is the 600 watt need to be higher than the 400 watt.
> ...


For an 8 x 8 space, for flowering, you want at least 5000 lumens per sq ft--that is 320000 lumens.  A 1000HPS will give you 150000 l.  A 600W HPS will give you 90000.  So to be adequately lit, you would be looking at something like a 1000W and 2 600W HPS.  You can get away with a bit less in the vegging room--around 3000 lumens per sq ft.  Metal halide, however, put out less lumens per watt than do HPS.  Your clones do not need a HID light.  You can buy a 600W MH.


----------



## ms4ms (Nov 7, 2008)

you do have a big room so the bigger the better. If price is of little consequence then get the 600's. Just  make sure you have dedicated ventilation for this lite. I may have misread your post but you stated someting about a m/h lite for clones. You would have to be very careful not to NUKE them. I hope this helps a  little.


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 7, 2008)

if your gonna spring for a 600w just get the 1000w its not much more $$ and you'll get way better production:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 7, 2008)

If you have the room, I always go with bigger is better.jmo


----------



## peacock (Nov 7, 2008)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> if your gonna spring for a 600w just get the 1000w its not much more $$ and you'll get way better production:hubba:



I can buy two 600's for the price of one - 1000 switchable.
More flexibility with the 600 and I would be able to have the light closer to the babies.
I'm splitting the room into 2 - 4 x 8 x 72" and the middle will be for storing materials and a work area.  I'm trying to build a hidden room at the end of the basement.
Are 600 watt switchable a popular lighting source.
Are the 400 and 1000 more popular?


----------



## kasgrow (Nov 8, 2008)

I would use a 400 watt mh for the veg room and 1000 hps for the flower room. I use a two tube two foot flouro for cloning, it works better than mh for rooting.


----------



## peacock (Nov 8, 2008)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> I would use a 400 watt mh for the veg room and 1000 hps for the flower room. I use a two tube two foot flouro for cloning, it works better than mh for rooting.



I'm using a 2 x 48" T5 - 28 watt flor in a 18 x 18 x 48 aquarium.
Is this enough light or too much?


----------

